# shooting low with full sized handguns



## bhthib3381 (Jun 28, 2013)

I need a little advice. I am a fairly new shooter when it comes to handguns, my experience in the past has been with rifles. I currently own three handguns, a Glock 17, Walther PPX, and a Sig P238.

I have shot both of the 9mm handguns more than the P238 mainly because the .380 ammo is harder to find than the 9mm. 

With both of the 9mm handguns, I shoot 6 - 8 inches low. With the P238 I'm dead on at 7 yards. I've researched it and I've heard that this generally occurs because the shooter is anticipating the recoil. If this occurred with the Glock only I'd believe this is the case, but the PPX is the softest shooting handgun I own. 

I'm going to be selling the Glock soon because I do not like the trigger. I pull rounds to the sides when I shoot with it. I shoot good groups with the PPX, but the groups are always low, and it is not something I want to carry because of the light trigger pull and no safeties. I am looking for a larger caliber handgun with a higher capacity than the P238. I open carry so I was looking at getting a full size weapon. But I'm skeptical of getting one since I keep shooting low. If this continues, I might just have to go with the P938 as I am proficient with the platform.

Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks for any help in advance. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I put a taller rear sight on a 92FS. Filed the front sight on a Kimber. It may not be you it may be the guns.


----------



## bhthib3381 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the response Pete. 
I almost positive it's me. My friend bought a Px4 this morning and we went to the range with it. He hit center mass with it almost every time. I was low every time. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. 
We put the target at 25 yards and he put every round in and around the head. I put every round in the chest. I tried the same thing with the P238 and hit the head once in 4 rounds and the other three to the sides of the head.
I'm not sure, but thanks for the reply. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Shooting low is usually due to anticipating the trigger which causes you to drop the muzzle. Slow down and concentrate on your trigger pull and your breathing. If you have access to a double action only handgun, it will really help with trigger control.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Shoot from a rest or use a laser boresighter. Otherwise it's guesswork.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's not the guns. It's you, and I don't mean to sound cruel about it. 

Practice, practice and then some more practice. One way to make things happen faster, is to get with an experienced handgun shooter and ask for some help / tips. 

I bet within 45 min. to 1 hr. of good sound advice, you'll see positive results. :smt023


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Check this out it might help.......

Right hand shooter
http://www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartR1S.pdf

Left hand shooter
http://www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartL1S.pdf

See also the Combat Grip thread
http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/35376-combat-grip.html


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Which sight image are you using?








If you are using Image 1, and your pistol is set up to shoot to image 3, all your rounds will be low.


----------

